# Hmm, what to do, caramel motley het amel..



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well i was going to put her with the sunkissed, but he`s got 3 on his list already, including 2 other caramels, so i don`t really see the need to try for honey motleys when i already have honey stripes in my plans....

What do you think? 
Malewise i`ve got a hypo stripe, who is small but may do the job, and an amber male. Possibility of a hypo blood het lavender ( If Neminf will let me lol)

May just still go ahead with the sunkissed pairing but would be interesting to try something else, and hear others opinions!: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

go with the hypo stripe.. hets for amber stripe


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Even better still ....... sell her to me:whistling2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> go with the hypo stripe.. hets for amber stripe


Yeah that was top of my list. 
Lovely as they are, i can just see myself being overrun with honeys and sunkisseds lol. Wanted something a little different.

Thanks!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Even better still ....... sell her to me:whistling2:


Let me think about it for a few years and i`ll let you know...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Let me think about it for a few years and i`ll let you know...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Nice response:lol2:
:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Yeah that was top of my list.
> Lovely as they are, i can just see myself being overrun with honeys and sunkisseds lol. Wanted something a little different.
> 
> Thanks!


my trio will breed next year, had them for sale for about a year lol


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> my trio will breed next year, had them for sale for about a year lol


I just aint enough cash now Nige .... unless a little payment plan is in order:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kennedykrew said:


> I just aint enough cash now Nige .... unless a little payment plan is in order:whistling2::lol2:


its possible mate.. we'll talk about it tomorrow.. or did you want the snakes tomorrow?
did you see the offer on the amel stripes and the ghost mate?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> my trio will breed next year, had them for sale for about a year lol


Trio of what?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Trio of what?


amazing normals het ameber stripe to breed next year i reckon


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Send her here and I'll put her to my fire for amels het butter bloodred, or my opal het anery motley ph. caramel :whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

toyah said:


> Send her here and I'll put her to my fire for amels het butter bloodred, or my opal het anery motley ph. caramel :whistling2:


sounds a good idea to me!:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

So we're decided, I'll put the kettle on for you getting here Mand :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kennedykrew said:


> sounds a good idea to me!:mf_dribble::lol2:


i should have amels het caramel blood too this year.. sulfur


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

toyah said:


> So we're decided, I'll put the kettle on for you getting here Mand :lol2:


Lol, not a bad option!:whistling2: Will think about it......split clutch?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

go pimp daddio toyah lol... not for the 1st time eh


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

If i put her to the hypo blood het lav i`d get normals het for hypo, caramel, blood, motley and possible lav?? Is that right??

So therefore these offspring could possibly produce sulphurs, sulphur motley, hypo blood motley, Amber Motley, hypo sulphur? I know the chances of each are slim, but possible yes? Or no?

This is my self test on genetics lol.


Edit, just remembered she`s het amel, so maybe even some fires ect in 2nd gen.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> If i put her to the hypo blood het lav i`d get normals het for hypo, caramel, blood, motley and possible lav?? Is that right??
> 
> So therefore these offspring could possibly produce sulphurs, sulphur motley, hypo blood motley, Amber Motley, hypo sulphur? I know the chances of each are slim, but possible yes? Or no?
> 
> ...


The problem here with the sulphurs is that all offspring of this pairing would only be possible het amel, as I'm sure you know, so the chance of these hatchlings producing sulphurs is extremely low. The chances of getting hypo sulphurs or sulphur motleys would be even lower.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

What about your Amber male, you would get caramels het amber motley poss het Amel


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> The problem here with the sulphurs is that all offspring of this pairing would only be possible het amel, as I'm sure you know, so the chance of these hatchlings producing sulphurs is extremely low. The chances of getting hypo sulphurs or sulphur motleys would be even lower.


 
Oops, i read somewhere that Sulphur was blood + caramel, but yes, i see what you mean now...:whistling2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Sulphur is caramel + bloodred, so they would be 100% het sulphur:whistling2:
> The amel could make fire etc, but amel isn`t a part of sulphur: victory:


I thought sulphur was butter bloodred, so caramel+amel+blood?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

toyah said:


> I thought sulphur was butter bloodred, so caramel+amel+blood?


Yes sorry, i edited whilst you were posting :lol2: I`d read somewhere caramel + blood, so yes i was getting over excited :whistling2:

Still, caramel blood isn`t to be sniffed at :mf_dribble:


----------

